# Gracious Gaining



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 8, 2007)

Well after alot of thought, and how I believe being big is a wonderful thing and for the 1st time in my life I am me and I am free. I am on a plan to gain, I want to gain to get larger but not only that, I want to be able to eat anything that I want and no longer starve myself to be with the rest of the world and what the rest of the world's standard of what is accepted and what is not. I have decided that I am going to gain, but not only that I honestly don't have a goal weight at this time, but I am thinking right around 200lbs. Right now I weigh 375 but I am going to eat and I am going to enjoy it! I am going to eat and allow my body to grow. I am going to allow my body to grow out of my current clothes and feel the tightness of clothes on my skin. I am going to gracious gain until I feel like I am the happiest! I am going to graciously gain until I feel like I am at that peak weight that I have always dreamed of but have never taken the opportunity to truely enjoy eating and eating what I want to eat! I can't wait to see what the future holds but I am planning on growing bigger until I have fuller hips, legs and a better butt and stomach. I have pretty much stayed the same weight since I was 17 but I know that this is the right thing for me. I just wanted to tell the world of my decision! That I am no longer go to hide behind a few skinny people and make myself look skinner, that just degrades me and makes me feel less of myself. I know that this is something that I want and something that I am planning on working on in the next several months! I will keep all of you updated on my progress and post pictures of my progress! Thank you for all of your time and have a great day!

XOXO
Gabib:smitten:


----------



## NYSquashee (Aug 8, 2007)

Good for you, and congrats on your new mission . I hope the gaining goes well, and with a lot of pictures.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 8, 2007)

Gabi,
I am glad you have made the decision to pursue something that *you* want to pursue! I hope you find nothing but pleasure in it for yourself.  You're very beautiful, and certainly have a very nice looking body. I hope you have so much fun


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just curious what the term "gracious gaining" means to you, Gabi... Can you elaborate? 

I can't champion gaining, but what you do certainly is none of my business. I applaud you and your newfound confidence. Congrats to you and good luck to you in maintaining that confidence and future happiness.


----------



## Robbie G. (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Gabi,saw your post yesterday.WOW! Killer body,beautiful smile,and the most awesome belly I've seen in some time.Stand behind ya on your decision to gain some serious poundage.Can't wait to see you in a couple of months.Keep that belly full and enjoy all the snacks.:eat1:


----------



## bluberlover (Aug 9, 2007)

Have fun with it and send some pics


----------



## dyne304 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi everybody!

I'm de-lurking for the first time. I just wanted to say Gabi I think you're gorgeous, and I look forward to seeing photos of your progression. It would be great if you kept a gaining journal to document what you eat, and changes in your body. If you already have one I would love to read it. Anyways happy, healthy gaining


----------



## PirateMan123 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm glad you're pursuing something that will make you happy! Good Luck!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I can't champion gaining, but what you do certainly is none of my business. I applaud you and your newfound confidence. Congrats to you and good luck to you in maintaining that confidence and future happiness.



What she said. The only thing I can think to add is if your weight has been the same for so many years now, maybe your body is telling you it has found its natural set point.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> What she said. The only thing I can think to add is if your weight has been the same for so many years now, maybe your body is telling you it has found its natural set point.



Indeed. As much as we are to believe that every fat person is simply maintaining their weight by taking in too many calories or not exercising enough, it is commonly a load of horseshit. 

It might be really hard to gain because your body may be trying to keep you at a set point, and while it is your choice, your body may not speak well in response to it. Not the weight itself necessarily, but what you are doing in order to maintain, gain, et cetera...
Try to watch your health if you can


----------



## palndrm (Aug 9, 2007)

wow, such a redhot post that I almost think it should be on the paysite board...hmmmm. TFG, the veils continue.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Indeed. As much as we are to believe that every fat person is simply maintaining their weight by taking in too many calories or not exercising enough, it is commonly a load of horseshit.



I agree. 



> It might be really hard to gain because your body may be trying to keep you at a set point, and while it is your choice, your body may not speak well in response to it.



Exactly, once your body hits its normal healthy set point it's probably not in your best interest to push it too far in either direction. Whether through dieting or gaining.


----------



## Russ2d (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats Gabi on your gaining mission and newfound freedom to be yourself... I have a feeling your future is going to be both bright and very very fat!! Oh and progress pics would be most appreciated


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Aug 12, 2007)

Gabi Redhot - I wish you good luck and hope that you'll enjoy your journey! Feeling free is nice - - - 

You look really great in your avatar picture, by the way.

/ CuslonGodibb



Gabi Redhot said:


> Well after alot of thought, and how I believe being big is a wonderful thing and for the 1st time in my life I am me and I am free. I am on a plan to gain, I want to gain to get larger but not only that, I want to be able to eat anything that I want and no longer starve myself to be with the rest of the world and what the rest of the world's standard of what is accepted and what is not. I have decided that I am going to gain, but not only that I honestly don't have a goal weight at this time, but I am thinking right around 200lbs. Right now I weigh 375 but I am going to eat and I am going to enjoy it! I am going to eat and allow my body to grow. I am going to allow my body to grow out of my current clothes and feel the tightness of clothes on my skin. I am going to gracious gain until I feel like I am the happiest! I am going to graciously gain until I feel like I am at that peak weight that I have always dreamed of but have never taken the opportunity to truely enjoy eating and eating what I want to eat! I can't wait to see what the future holds but I am planning on growing bigger until I have fuller hips, legs and a better butt and stomach. I have pretty much stayed the same weight since I was 17 but I know that this is the right thing for me. I just wanted to tell the world of my decision! That I am no longer go to hide behind a few skinny people and make myself look skinner, that just degrades me and makes me feel less of myself. I know that this is something that I want and something that I am planning on working on in the next several months! I will keep all of you updated on my progress and post pictures of my progress! Thank you for all of your time and have a great day!
> 
> XOXO
> Gabib:smitten:


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 13, 2007)

I just thought that I would let everyone be updated that I weighed myself and I have gained 2 pounds. I know that its not alot but it is a start. I am so excited! So just letting everyone know of my progress. 

View attachment l_6761ddd6cf88f68a4325b87b8690f383.jpg


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 13, 2007)

NYSquashee said:


> Good for you, and congrats on your new mission . I hope the gaining goes well, and with a lot of pictures.



NYSquashee,

Thank you so much for the congrats! I am so excited that the new opportunity of being free and being able to enjoy eating. I do appriecate your support and your wonderful words.

XOXO
Gabi


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 13, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Gabi,
> I am glad you have made the decision to pursue something that *you* want to pursue! I hope you find nothing but pleasure in it for yourself.  You're very beautiful, and certainly have a very nice looking body. I hope you have so much fun



Chimpi,

Thank you so much for your wonderful words of support. I really appriecate how highly you look at me and I do want to let you know that I am already having fun and can't wait to see what the future holds. Thank you so much for your support!

XOXO
Gabi


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 13, 2007)

Gabi 
I'm happy for you that you're comfortable with being Big. I want to be that way if I didn't have such hurtful family members getting on me because I gained some weight because that gets on my nerves I just came from a Vacation of eating Fast Food like it was going out of style I don't need all that stress and I'm going back to College soon and I'm not going to be able to eat healthy on that one day a week that I go to school for. I hope my English Class is all in Class Work because that really gets on my nerves when I have to do Homework at homes although its Creative Writing I just don't want any Homework I just want to Attend Class and get a good grade this is my Senior Yr in College and I don't want to be doing Homework I have Perfect Attendance in College I go to school Sick and having 2 classes on One day thats going to hard when I catch a cold or something of that nature


----------



## DrFeeder (Aug 14, 2007)

What actually made you decide to gain more? I mean, I'm sure you have all the usual reasons (it's erotic, it's fun to eat all you want, it's fun to eat fattening stuff, etc.) but what really pushed you over the edge and made you decide to gain?


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 14, 2007)

Robbie G. said:


> Hey Gabi,saw your post yesterday.WOW! Killer body,beautiful smile,and the most awesome belly I've seen in some time.Stand behind ya on your decision to gain some serious poundage.Can't wait to see you in a couple of months.Keep that belly full and enjoy all the snacks.:eat1:



Robbie G,

Thank you so much for thinking that I have a beautiful face and smile. I am smiling from ear to ear! I am glad that you believe that I have an awesome belly. I really appriecate it! I will for sure be happy eating and enjoying food. Thank you so much for your support and your love!

XOXO
Gabi


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 14, 2007)

bluberlover said:


> Have fun with it and send some pics




Thank you so much for your kind words and I would love to have fun!

Gabi


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Aug 14, 2007)

dyne304 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm de-lurking for the first time. I just wanted to say Gabi I think you're gorgeous, and I look forward to seeing photos of your progression. It would be great if you kept a gaining journal to document what you eat, and changes in your body. If you already have one I would love to read it. Anyways happy, healthy gaining



dyne304,

Thank you so much for your support. I currently do not have a diary but I will keep that in mind for the future. Thank you so much for your support and have a great day!

XOXO
Gabi


----------



## iliu3212 (Sep 11, 2007)

I m french and you look so great
What is your current weight ? Could we have some pics of your belly
Enjoys 
XOXO
Iliu



Gabi Redhot said:


> dyne304,
> 
> Thank you so much for your support. I currently do not have a diary but I will keep that in mind for the future. Thank you so much for your support and have a great day!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabi Redhot (Sep 17, 2007)

Not alot of you know this, but about 3 weeks ago, I go very ill and was placed in the hospital for 9 days. It was so bad that I was placed in the ICU! I am on oxygen now and my doctors all tell me that if I choose to gain or put more weight on, that it will be a death wish! So I thought I would let everyone know, that I am no longer gaining or getting larger due to health issues. Thank you

Love,
Gabi


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gabi Redhot said:


> Not alot of you know this, but about 3 weeks ago, I go very ill and was placed in the hospital for 9 days. It was so bad that I was placed in the ICU! I am on oxygen now and my doctors all tell me that if I choose to gain or put more weight on, that it will be a death wish! So I thought I would let everyone know, that I am no longer gaining or getting larger due to health issues. Thank you
> 
> Love,
> Gabi



Your health must always come first.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 20, 2007)

Gaining Weight, You never know what your family is going to say about you gaining the weight some people are supportive most of them look down on you about being big and all that crap I mean come on don't hit me when I'm down thats not good I mean you're suppose to be my family and you're talking about me like that but all Family are not always positive, it really gets old when they keep botherng you about you gaining weight I mean my Mother's Brother never has told me I'm overweight like my Mother's Sister has I was looking at this cute top I think I told ya'll this and she told me oh you shouldn't buy that you can't fit that I guess she was just being helpful but I didn't need her comment but I should shut up because she's the one that is paying for my Birthday Dinner so yeah I should not make her mad btu I don't talk back to my Aunts.....but yes you gaining weight is great please don't feel guility for gaining the weight I was in Mega Marshalls this past week and my mom had said she was going to buy me some Jeans so I picked up a size 16 Blue Jeans and she was like you don't wear a 16 well its good to always buy a size bigger because when you gain weight you can still wear those jeans because I bought some Pepe Jeans in a in between size and I couldn't even fit them the next year thats why I always buy whole sizes


----------



## shin_moyseku (Oct 2, 2007)

i am so glad to read about a woman planning on enjoy her food and let her body grow, thanks so much for posting this topic, i hope you enjoy each bite and pound u gain from this point, and would love to know more about yourself, u are very beautiful and u have a very sweet smile.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you Gabi 
Keep on gaining if it makes you happy


----------

